# Official thread: Suuuuuuuupersonics @ Bulls



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

I remember the last time I started a thread: the Bulls lost by 51. I'm in the mood for starting another thread, because I don't exactly believe in "thread karma."

The Bulls have a chance if they stick with their shooters. Time for the Towers of Hanoi to dominate again. Expect Hassell to play most of the game instead of ERob in order to guard Ray Allen.

But since I started this thread, the Bulls lose by 34.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

*first off*

To start....nobody on the Bulls will stop Ray Allen, but second of all...when it's all set and done the Bulls are going to come away with a victory over the Seattle Supersonics


----------



## Jim Ian (Aug 6, 2002)

Chandler has an ulcer and prolly won't play tonight.

Oh goodie, we'll be seeing a big fatty Blunt playing major minutes. For joy, for joy! :hurl:

Hope Curry brings his A game, stays out of foul trouble and pulls a Keyshawn Johnson, shouting all night * GIVE ME THE DAMN BALL! * :yes:


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO (Jun 11, 2002)

what happed to DMD's jay williams is gay thread?


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

According to bulls.com Blount will not be playing either. That is sure going to leave us with a thin frontcourt and a lot of minutes for Curry barring him fouling out. I guess it is good we are playing Seattle a team with virtually no frontcourt. I suppose this is rotation for tonight. Look for Marshall to play 40 minutes more than likely.


JC,Williams,Brunson
Rose,Hassell,Mason Jr.
ERob,(Rose)
Marshall,Baxter
Curry,(Baxter)


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Come on............No time for Bagaric? It is April Fools Day afterall.....Hell, I think we should start bags...........NOT


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

Bagaric is on the injured list. The 10 I listed is all who are available.


----------



## Jim Ian (Aug 6, 2002)

Yikes, Blount is still out! 
Baxter as our backup 5? eeeccckkk!

I pray the refs don't put Curry under a microscope. If Curry gets in foul trouble early, this could get ugly; playing a still-hobbled Marshall and Bax up front. Ick. :hurl:


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

I know if Curry gets in foul trouble this could get ugly. Maybe we should do what I did with my HS team this past year. We were a really small team, my center was 6'4. I ran a spread offense with 4 guys on perimeter with my center in the post. We jacked up a lot of threes. Of course we were one win away from lower state finals so I guess it went well. Seriously though Marshall may have to suck it up and play a lot of minutes hobbled or not.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jim Ian</b>!
> 
> 
> Hope Curry brings his A game, stays out of foul trouble and pulls a Keyshawn Johnson, shouting all night * GIVE ME THE DAMN BALL! * :yes:


Hell yeah, i hope. The key for Curry is staying out of foul trouble. It seems he averages 10 points in the first quarter alone! When he gets in foul trouble and has to sit on the bench the rest of the team kinda forgets about him. The Bulls need to feed eddy the ball.


----------



## Jim Ian (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>basghetti80</b>!
> I know if Curry gets in foul trouble this could get ugly. Maybe we should do what I did with my HS team this past year. We were a really small team, my center was 6'4. I ran a spread offense with 4 guys on perimeter with my center in the post. We jacked up a lot of threes. Of course we were one win away from lower state finals so I guess it went well. Seriously though Marshall may have to suck it up and play a lot of minutes hobbled or not.



That sounds a bit like the Scott Skiles Pheonix offense! 

Kevin Johnson, Jason Kidd, Rex Chapman, Wesley Person and Antonio McDyess I think was thier starting lineup. (It may have been Cliff Robinson starting and Person off the bench, I'm not sure. This was way back in the '97 so.... lol)


----------



## LoaKhoet (Aug 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jim Ian</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I remember that team. That was the story back then. They were very good too. I dont' think we can do that with our current team.

Curry shoudl not try to guard very hard tonight. The Sonics are going to attack him big time tonight. One player who can play PF that everyone has forgetten about is ERob. The guy is tall enough and especially the Sonics do not have a true big guy. Marshall or Curry, ERob, Rose, Hassell, and JC should work fine.


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

That is exactly like my team was. Basically we just swung the ball around the perimeter until someone saw an opening to drive and kick out for a three and take it the hole themselves. My one big man ( if you want to call him that) had no plays run for him he just cleaned up on glass. I had to run out a starting lineup that looked like this


5'11 PG
6'0 SG
6'0 SF
6'2 PF
6'4 C


I am amazed we were able to finish second in conference with an overall 15-5 record and advanced to third round of playoffs. My guys really overachieved.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

espn 1000 is not right! They played the pregame of Saturday night!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Van Lier is 56 today


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls off to a nice start. 8-2 

Curry 4 points 5 rebounds!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

dang!! Curry is playing like a monster tonight. 

7 points 6 boards already.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose took his first shot just now. 9 minutes into the game. 2:26 mark.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

nice first quarter. 24-13 But now, we go smaller. Without chandler, we do not have much height to put in off the bench. We need a big effort from Baxter and Williams. 

Curry and Rose start the second quarter. Curry has 11 and 7 rebounds.


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

Curry has 16 and 8 midway thru the 2nd quarter. Very nice!


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

If Jamal is out for the entire second quarter, I am going to hurl. Jay-Bust has done nothing except slowing down our offense. Why is he so special? It's time for the bum to earn his minutes.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Chicago_Cow</b>!
> If Jamal is out for the entire second quarter, I am going to hurl. Jay-Bust has done nothing except slowing down our offense. Why is he so special? It's time for the bum to earn his minutes.



Jay-Bust.....cute. Hes a rookie, and yet you already declare him a bust not even after his entire rookie season. Using your method, the following players are busts:
Tyson Chandler
Eddy Curry
Jamal Crawford
Marcus Fizer
And thats just from our team recently. How about some other well known players in the league.
Andre Miller
Gary Payton
Baron Davis
Kobe Byrant
Kevin Garnett
Tracy McGrady
Jermaine O'Neal

The list goes on and on.

One season is not a good indication for the future.


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unlike those guys, Jay doesn't possess the physical tools to be special. Note how we lost a 10 pts league when he came in. WOW. Both him and Rose need to pack their bag and go somewhere. If you watch the game, Curry has a rebound and pass the ball to Rose instead of Jay. Curry doesn't like Jay and if I have to choose between the two of them, Curry is my player while Jay can pack his bag.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Chicago_Cow</b>!
> 
> 
> Unlike those guys, Jay doesn't possess the physical tools to be special. Note how we lost a 10 pts league when he came in. WOW. Both him and Rose need to pack their bag and go somewhere. If you watch the game, Curry has a rebound and pass the ball to Rose instead of Jay. Curry doesn't like Jay and if I have to choose between the two of them, Curry is my player while Jay can pack his bag. [/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Chicago_Cow</b>!
> 
> 
> Unlike those guys, Jay doesn't possess the physical tools to be special. Note how we lost a 10 pts league when he came in. WOW. Both him and Rose need to pack their bag and go somewhere. If you watch the game, Curry has a rebound and pass the ball to Rose instead of Jay. Curry doesn't like Jay and if I have to choose between the two of them, Curry is my player while Jay can pack his bag.


And those guys never lost a game before. Seems to me Kobe shot the Lakers out of the playoffs before. Hmm....


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Five points down at halftime. Our starting guards are 2-14!!! No wonder we are down by 5. Curry can't do it all. Marshall has 8 points and 6 boards.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

I don't like how this game is going...

It's looking like an all to familiar pattern. Curry basically doing whatever he wants in the first half and then Rose/Crawford/et al chucking ill-advised shot after ill-advised shot in the second half, completely ignoring what they did well in the first half (giving Curry the ball).

Just watch, Curry has 18pts and 11 rbs at the half. He'll probably end up with about 25 pts and 13 rbs. I hope I'm wrong but this has been going on since the all star break.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

Jay:
2 points 2 assists 3 rebounds

Jamal:
3 points 1 assist 0 rebounds


Neither is doing well.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>fl_flash</b>!
> I don't like how this game is going...
> 
> It's looking like an all to familiar pattern. Curry basically doing whatever he wants in the first half and then Rose/Crawford/et al chucking ill-advised shot after ill-advised shot in the second half, completely ignoring what they did well in the first half (giving Curry the ball).
> ...



Agreed. Unless Crawford and Rose become unconscious from the 3 point arc, there is NO LEGIT REASON WHY CURRY SHOULDN'T END UP WITH 30 POINTS.


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

Rose : 1-7 for 2 freaking pts

Man, that's all star number right there. The worst is that he keeps smiling even though he's bricking them. I don't want guys on this team that don't give a damn even though he's killing the team. Bill needs to scold Rose and Jamal during the halftime because this crappy antic needs to stop. If they can't handle Curry then both should pack their bag to the CBA where they will get plenty of shots to pad their stats.


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

Eddy Curry with 18 pts 11 rebs at halftime?!  :yes:


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Loyalty4Life_1</b>!
> Eddy Curry with 18 pts 11 rebs at halftime?!  :yes:


I hope "franchise" is watching this game. He thinks curry sucks.

If anyone else would hit some shots we would be running away with this. Eddy has nearly 50% of our offense.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

*memo to eddy curry*

work on your free-throw shooting this summer. 2-7 tonight ouch.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

why is crawford hoisting jumpers? Is it at the end of the shotclock or something??? 

PASS THE DARN BALL TO EDDY CURRY


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>7thwatch</b>!
> why is crawford hoisting jumpers? Is it at the end of the shotclock or something???
> 
> PASS THE DARN BALL TO EDDY CURRY


Duh. Its the "shock and awe" campaign.


Shock everyone by hoisting another shot(instead of going to the Red Hot Curry)

And go "awe" when you miss.


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

I am convinced. Jalen Rose needs to go period. We look dead with Rose in there. Even my mother could play better ball than Rose. The thing is that she doesn't command 10 mil per year unlike Mr. Rose. It's time to prune the Rose this summer to see what we gets. I suggest that we trade with Portland to get some of their young talents because Rose is done as a player.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

And Jamal Crawford who we should keep, is playing just like him.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

The Rose virus is spreading...

Jamal has it right now

It better not be permanent

Damn you Jalen!!!


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> 
> 
> Duh. Its the "shock and awe" campaign.
> ...


:laugh:


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

23 pts 14 rebs... HE could have a 20+pts/20rebs game tonight!


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

*unnaceptable*

Eddy Curry has only 4 field goal attempts during the whole freaking quarter. 

WHY?!?! He is having the game of his life. What the hell is wrong with Jamal Crawford. He da pg, doesn't he understand he should pass to the hot player. Get the ball to your guy down low. 

I hope Cartwright throws an elbow to his face.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

I'm not liking this from Jamal. He's doing things Jalen would do. It seems like he's disliking Jalen's shot selection, so he shoots for him. It's just as bad. 

Must be a Michigan thing?


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

get curry back in the game


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottVdub</b>!
> get curry back in the game


Now if they would only run plays for him  
He came in with 9 to play, let's see when they run a play for him.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

*Did anyone see that?*

That assist by Jamal to himself was sweet. Intentional brick of the backboard followed by a dunk!


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> I'm not liking this from Jamal. He's doing things Jalen would do. It seems like he's disliking Jalen's shot selection, so he shoots for him. It's just as bad.
> 
> Must be a Michigan thing?


I called this a couple games ago. Again, does this surprise anyone?


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

There's a fine line between being aggressive and being selfish. Rose is selfish because he doesn't like to pass the ball to anyone except himself. Jamal is just trying to be aggressive by attacking the basket and bringing life to this basketball team.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

*Jamal>Rose*

Jamal started off shooting poorley but now he is 9-20 from the field which is not bad at all. Nearly 50%. 

I'd rather see him throw it in to Eddy, but he has been making them this half so no complaints here.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Chicago_Cow</b>!
> There's a fine line between being aggressive and being selfish. Rose is selfish because he doesn't like to pass the ball to anyone except himself. Jamal is just trying to be aggressive by attacking the basket and bringing life to this basketball team.


He should start by running plays for Curry.

Remember Cartwrights ideal PG? I am sure this isn't what he had in mind. That is two games in a row, and this time, he doesn't have 10 assists to fall back on. What excuse will yall use this time?


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

what does everybody have against jamals shooting tonight. he is 9-21. thats almost 50 percent. he started off not shooting well tonight but hes picked it up. the only problem i have is that hes shooting more than eddy curry.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

we need a defenite pecking order established on the offensive end. 

Eddy Curry is our first option. He should get the ball in the post every play.

From there I could care less.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

If I am coaching, I take out any Bull that doesn't pass the ball first to Curry to start the offense. 

Does Cartwright call plays?


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

Jamal can perform the exact same role that Rose does right now. I have been thinking that Jamal makes Jay expendable when in fact it maybe Jalen that is expendable because of Jamal. Maybe Rose and the pick should be traded for the SF we want and start Jay and Jamal in backcourt together. Jamal really seems like he is becoming a good scorer from perimeter which may mean we should trade Rose instead of Jay.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

Curry with the clutch block:rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana:


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

weve taken the lead. CAN CURRY GET THE DAMN BALL NOW!!!


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

If you're not watching the game, the Sonic is doubling Curry every time he touches the ball. Curry is unstoppable on offense at this point but he needs to work on his awareness and passing in order for him to be the complete offensive player. In a couple of plays when Curry is double teamed, he either lost the ball out of hysteria or bricked at the free throw line.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottVdub</b>!
> what does everybody have against jamals shooting tonight. he is 9-21. thats almost 50 percent. he started off not shooting well tonight but hes picked it up. [/b]the only problem i have is that hes shooting more than eddy curry.[/b]




THAT IS THE PROBLEM. Let me ask you this question. Do you honestly think that he thinks that he is the bulls best chance at winning, or scoring? He could just as easily have missed some of those shots and shot us right out of the game. Yes he made them, but the bottom line is some of those shots, made or not should not have been taken.

Eddy Curry is 11-15. Crawford is 9-22. I wonder whether or not we would actually be winning now, if Eddy had 22 shot attempts......


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

Well, it looks like Rose has finally decided to show up.

Curry has 0, zero, nadda, none, zip field goal attempts this quarter.

:upset: :upset: :upset: :upset:


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

1:20 CHI - E. Curry makes a 10-foot hook shot in the lane. Assist: J. Rose 

anybody watching the game know how good that looked? that sounds like a sweet shot.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

yea,

Curry makes a late bucket!


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Krakken</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What the hell is your problem? The guy is hot in the 3rd quarter and you want him to stop shooting. Listen to yourself. You wish Jay would be putting up this number instead of his measly routine 2 pts along with 32 % field goal. If Jamal hasn't made those shots in the 3rd quarter, we would be blown out right now. Think before you talk.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Until just now. And of course, if we win this game, all the people who either like Jalen or Jamal, will excuse their poor offensive mentality.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Chicago_Cow</b>!
> 
> 
> What the hell is your problem? The guy is hot in the 3rd quarter and you want him to stop shooting. Listen to yourself. You wish Jay would be putting up this number instead of his measly routine 2 pts along with 32 % field goal. If Jamal hasn't made those shots in the 3rd quarter, we would be blown out right now. Think before you talk.


Who said a word about Jay. YOU think before you talk. This is about Jamal vs Curry, and frankly I am sure you are not stupid enough to think that since Jamal got hot, we should stop feeding curry. Grow up and learn the difference between objectivity and blind fan loyalty. Jay has nothing to do with this.


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

If Rose takes this final shot, we're going to lose this damn game and it's that simple. The only two guys that I want holding the ball for the final possession are Jamal and Curry. If Rose is even holding the ball, I am going to hurl.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Seattle knows the Bulls will go to Jalen. Will he be able to make his first winning shot of the year after many chances?

I don't know..... 

Maybe they'll surprise us and go to Curry?

Nah


----------



## 2cool4skool (Mar 30, 2003)

*Jay*

Did J-Will get any PT 2nite?


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Krakken</b>!
> 
> 
> Who said a word about Jay. YOU think before you talk. This is about Jamal vs Curry, and frankly I am sure you are not stupid enough that since Jamal got hot, we should stop feeding curry. Grow up and learn the difference between objectivity and blind fan loyalty.


Did you read my other post about Curry being double teamed? Learn how to read before you post.


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

comon, stop all the fighting back and forth.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

we can hold for last shot.

WHO TAKES IT????


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Chicago_Cow</b>!
> If Rose takes this final shot, we're going to lose this damn game and it's that simple. The only two guys that I want holding the ball for the final possession are Jamal and Curry. If Rose is even holding the ball, I am going to hurl.


What the hell did I just say? Rose just bricks another damn shot.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Jalen ain't clutch... plus he selfish. Crawford was open for a much better shot, but Jalen wants the glory...

What does that make him on winning shot attempts?

0 and what? 5?


----------



## ChiBullsFan (May 30, 2002)

What kinda shot was that by Jalen? He got to the hole just fine, but I couldn't see where that prayer came from? He shoulda leaned in to draw the foul...


----------



## 2cool4skool (Mar 30, 2003)

Curry can't get the ball for the last shot because they'd foul him. At least they would if they were smart.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Chicago_Cow</b>!
> 
> 
> Did you read my other post about Curry being double teamed? Learn how to read before you post.


I've did. I also know that smart basketball players, allow their big man to "re-post", and then feed it back to him. I am finished with this portion of the discussion. If you don't get it now, I doubt you ever will.....


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Someone tell why they haven't gone to the unstoppable Eddy Curry? I don't care how hot Jamal got or how many double teams Eddy is getting. Pass big boy the freekin rock! No one can stop him this game.


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

Im so sick and tired of rose.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>L.O.B</b>!
> Someone tell why they haven't gone to the unstoppable Eddy Curry? I don't care how hot Jamal got or how many double teams Eddy is getting. Pass big boy the freekin rock! No one can stop him this game.


And if he gets doubled, pull it back out and ALLOW HIM TO REPOST.


----------



## ChiBullsFan (May 30, 2002)

WTF????

That is total BS that the Sonics call a timeout with 1.6 secs left under their own basket and get to inbound at the other end.

That rule needs to change. They should be inbounding from their own FT line extended out of bounds.


----------



## 2cool4skool (Mar 30, 2003)

In a close game you can't give Curry the ball late because he can't make FT's. And everyone knows that winning teams make their FT's.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Jalen sucks... its something we all know.

They better try passing to Curry this time... I'm sick of the Michigan twins poppin up stupid shots


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Chicago_Cow</b>!
> 
> 
> What the hell did I just say? Rose just bricks another damn shot.


He missed on purpose, so he can pad his stats more in overtime


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>2cool4skool</b>!
> Curry can't get the ball for the last shot because they'd foul him. At least they would if they were smart.



All it would have taken was 1 FT. Run out the clock, throw it into him, let them foul. 1 FT is all it takes.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

OT. We haven't won a OT game all year have we?


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Krakken</b>!
> 
> 
> And if he gets doubled, pull it back out and ALLOW HIM TO REPOST.


From what I've witnessed Eddy's gets doubled off ball. The Bulls aren't even given him touches.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

If that is the case, then somebody should be shooting from point blank range EVERY TIME. SOmeone is open and all of them can get to the rim to some degree.....


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> OT. We haven't won a OT game all year have we?


I believe the Bulls are either 0-6 or 0-7 in overtime.

And why?

Hmmmmm...maybe because Jalen always tries to take over in overtime.

Let's hope it goes differently tonight.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

*GEEZ!*

Overtime- CLOSE GAME, MY 2 Favorite teams!!!! I hate overtime, it makes my stomach turn grrrrrr makes me sweat


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

*not quite*



> Originally posted by <b>The Truth</b>!
> 
> 
> I believe the Bulls are either 0-6 or 0-7 in overtime.
> ...


CRAW is trying to take over now.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Have the Sonics taken Eddy out of this game, or have Eddy's team mates.Good things happen when Eddy gets the ball, scores and sonic fouls. Cut this perimeter crap out!


----------



## ChiBullsFan (May 30, 2002)

Why is it taking so long to get Eddy the ball?

Just pass it to him dammit!!!!!! Stop running down the clock!


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Now we gotta worry about the damn Rose clone.... we already got 1 Rose, we don't need another one. 

Loss


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

Dammit Jamal, block out!!!!


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Interesting*

I wonder if Rose knows how much he is hated in the Chiago community.....


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

*IT BETTER*

BRENT BARRY FOR PRESIDENT OF THE WORLD




THAT BETTER COUNT!!!!!


No offense Bulls' fans as normally I would be cheering for the bulls too...


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Interesting*



> Originally posted by <b>Marcus13</b>!
> I wonder if Rose knows how much he is hated in the ChiCago community.....


I didnt mean for this post....I meant to edit my last one I accidnelty clicked quote


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Crawford took a stupid *** deep 3... Brent Barry hits a desperation deep 3...

Crawford better quit this ****.... the shots he are taking are so Jalen that it ain't funny.

Its pissing me off.


----------



## 2cool4skool (Mar 30, 2003)

We should give Rose a break. He's the only consistent perimeter threat we've had all season. If he doesn't get on track, it's too easy to concentrate on Curry. And if we're down 3, it doesn't matter how many points Curry has. Jalen has to find his rythym around the 3rd quarter in case we need him in the 4th.


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>2cool4skool</b>!
> We should give Rose a break. He's the only consistent perimeter threat we've had all season. If he doesn't get on track, it's too easy to concentrate on Curry. And if we're down 3, it doesn't matter how many points Curry has. Jalen has to find his rythym around the 3rd quarter in case we need him in the 4th.


jalen needs to find his rhythm on another team.


----------



## 2cool4skool (Mar 30, 2003)

Looks like our inability to rebound cost us the game.


----------



## ChiBullsFan (May 30, 2002)

With Jamal as the heir apparent to Rose, why not get rid of Rose this offseason? He is becoming more and more useless every game. Unloading his contract would help us in signing all of our young guys in the future.


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

ok, why does ray allen have 13 rebounds. And brent barry has 8. why cant our guards box out.


----------



## ChiBullsFan (May 30, 2002)

edited( I hate ROse so much. That edited- costs me money every time I bet on the Bulls

Calm down. Please don't mask. truebluefan


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Forget the teen towers, we got the Rose twins.

Yippee frikkin cayey!


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Once again, our perimeter players are playing like they (and not Eddy Curry) are the future of the team.


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ChiBullsFan</b( I hate ROse so much. That --- costs me money every time I bet on the Bulls.


You shouldnt bet money on the bulls. Especially when rose is on the team. You should bet money on how many stupid bricks hes gonna put up or how many rebounds his man is going to get on him.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> Forget the teen towers, we got the Rose twins.
> 
> Yippee frikkin cayey!


:laugh: I gathered that about 1 month and a half ago.


----------



## 2cool4skool (Mar 30, 2003)

J-Will and Hassell -- 8 rebs in 35 mins
Rose and Crawford -- 10 rebs in 91 mins

:upset:


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Rose Twins:

16-47 FG

34 Percent

Curry: 

12-16 FG

75 Percent


Someone explain this...


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottVdub</b>!
> 
> 
> You shouldnt bet money on the bulls. Especially when rose is on the team. You should bet money on how many stupid bricks hes gonna put up or how many rebounds his man is going to get on him.


He wasn't alone........


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>2cool4skool</b>!
> J-Will and Hassell -- 8 rebs in 35 mins
> Rose and Crawford -- 10 rebs in 91 mins
> 
> :upset:


LOL!!


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> Rose Twins:
> 
> 16-47 FG
> ...


Dont bother fishing for an explanation....unless you like excuses.


----------



## ChiBullsFan (May 30, 2002)

Rose was AWFUL.

Jamal was not bad tonight and definitely came up big in the third and fourth quarters. BUT, 27 shots is way too much. He should not be leading this team in shot attempts on a nightly basis like he has been. If he ever learns shot selection, he can be lethal.


----------



## 2cool4skool (Mar 30, 2003)

For someone who cares so much about stats, Jalen surely doesn't care much about the Rebound column. I think I'm beginning to understand why he shouldn't play the 3 spot.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Krakken</b>!
> 
> 
> Dont bother fishing for an explanation....unless you like excuses.


LOL, I expect the Rose backers to come in with these "excuses"

:nonono:


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

*ugh*



> Originally posted by <b>ScottVdub</b>!
> ok, why does ray allen have 13 rebounds. And brent barry has 8. why cant our guards box out.


Well Ray is averaging quite a bit of boards a game, but BArry...well thats kind asad.


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> 
> 
> LOL, I expect the Rose backers to come in with these "excuses"
> ...


are there still any rose backers?


----------



## 2cool4skool (Mar 30, 2003)

Could you imagine if Curry would've taken 27 shots?

Crawford had 11, 3PT attempts. That's too many. I don't have a problem with taking shots if he thinks he can make them. Just try to make it a higher percentage shot.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Some of u in here r being a little too hard on Jamal. He got us back in this game, otherwise we seemed to be on the verge of a blowout. With that said, his shot selection could have been better. 10 3's r just too much. Rose was his usual self. Curry dominated but give the sonics credit, they fronted him nicely down the stretch of the 4th + OT. Bulls tried to go to him but they could not.

We lost this game cuz we couldn't get the key rebounds and Sonics had a huge lucky play.


----------



## 2cool4skool (Mar 30, 2003)

Allen avg. around 5 boards a game. Allowing him 13 is ridiculous!!


----------



## 2cool4skool (Mar 30, 2003)

"We lost this game cuz we couldn't get the key rebounds. . ." There's a difference between "couldn't" and "wouldn't."


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Maybe you guys are unaware of what competent*

bball teams do, you just cant pass the ball to Curry, the Sonics were doubling him and denying him the post entry. The blame goes to Curry for not fighting harder for position. When you are as dominat as Curry teams are not just gonna let you get the ball in good position, this is where Curry needs to improve and develop a 15 footer, and work on scoring without the ball. If he learns this the sky is the limit. I am sure the team at least Jamal would have gotten him the ball if it was the right decision. Like Cow said if you throw the ball into a double team with them denying the pass 50% of the time it will result in a turnover. By the Way Crawford had 4 rebounds which is definitelty not bad. 

Maybe Crawford was trying to impress his Seattle boys!!


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>2cool4skool</b>!
> Allen avg. around 5 boards a game. Allowing him 13 is ridiculous!!


More than 5 since his move to Seattle


----------



## LuCane (Dec 9, 2002)

LOL

DAFUTURE, you must work in PR because that is one hell of a spin job. 

Curry has to work harder for position, but at times (plenty of times), he has the position and is holding it, and the ball doesnt come to him. Who's to blame in that situation?

You say Crawford had 4 rebounds, thats wonderful, but it was his inability to box out at times that people are looking at, not his actual rebounds.

Either way.... it doesnt matter, as everyone here seems to see only what they want to see anyhow.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Yeah you see anyhting that is anti Jamal or Jalen*

I dont see why you think our players dont play hard, 4 rebounds for a gaurd is acceptable, why dont you talk to Jalen who is a terrible rebounder for his position or maybe we miss Tyson more than we thought. The fact that we were competitive with a decent team like Seattle without our best rebounder and post defender is vast improvement.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

Some of the posts in this thread are too weird.

First off Curry was visibily getting winded in the 2nd qurter and in the 4th.Without Crawford we lose by 25 HE basically carried us as Curry fizzled out with fatigue.

For all those calling him a Rose clone PLEASEEE while Curry is getting better offensively he still doesnt know how to pass out of a double team and did it ever occur to some of you that maybe the play called isnt for Curry.

How do you think the Sonics got the lead ?They forced anyone and everyone BUT Curry to shoot and in the first half we missed and they stormed ahead of us in the second half we made them and came back but got away from Curry for tool long.


It was basically the Curry and jamal show they carried us for this game but came up short as they get older they will find a better balance of inside scoring and outside scoring.

By the way since you all are so quick to notice Currys points answer me this.

Curry had 11 rebounds in the first half he finished with *15* 
How is it that he could play that many second half minutes against a team lacking size and come up with 4 boards in a half +OT .


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

With all the long rebounds (evidenced by Ray allen's 13 boards), its easy to see how a big in the post wouldn't grab as many.....


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TRUTHHURTS</b>!
> Some of the posts in this thread are too weird.
> 
> First off Curry was visibily getting winded in the 2nd qurter and in the 4th.*Without Crawford we lose by 25 HE basically carried us as Curry fizzled out with fatigue.*
> ...


Which one is it. Cause I am sure you didn't mean it, but that looks like a contradiction.


----------



## LuCane (Dec 9, 2002)

LOL

Dafuture,

Youre right, I see EVERYTHING as Anti-Jamal or jalen. Completely Correct...

Sorry, but i dont fall into either of the camps, whether it be pro Jay or Pro Jamal. It makes no difference to me who is the starting Point Guard as long as he knows he is not the centerpiece of this team.

Now Jalen, I can admit to being against... Why? Because I dont think he is a team player, now, or ever has been (ask Indiana). I believe he is a self-serving control freak that has delusions of granduer, thinking he is the superstar he is clearly not.

TruthHurts, 

Eddy Curry got 15 rebounds man. If Tyson Chandler had gotten 15 rebounds, everyone would be singing his praises? Why? Because he is a "rebounder." 

Perception, perception.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Currys passing leaves a lot to bes desired this is*

where Shaq surpasses him, Shaq has become a great passer. Being a dominant center is just as mcuh power, agility, and strength and dominating your opponent as it is about picking your spots and finding cutters to the basket and drawing the double so you can pass out and hit the open 3.


----------



## LuCane (Dec 9, 2002)

Nevermind that he is 20 years old and just posted a 28/15 game, what is truly important is that we should now focus on his inability to pass out of a double team.

Whatever it is, I hope he doesnt learn a way to pass out of the double team, because then "we" are going to find yet another glaring imperfection to his clearly pathetic game...

Cheers.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Currys passing leaves a lot to bes desired this is*



> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> where Shaq surpasses him, Shaq has become a great passer. Being a dominant center is just as mcuh power, agility, and strength and dominating your opponent as it is about picking your spots and finding cutters to the basket and drawing the double so you can pass out and hit the open 3.


I'll concede that. I still think that as a team, we could have gotten MUCH better shots in this game, if we had looked for them. Some people on our team need a reality check.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*I am not Anti-Jay/Pro Jamal*

I have never involved myself in those arguments however, you are consistently ragging on our own players, what does that accomplish? Jamal played a good game, Jalen on the other hand has had better games?


----------



## BullsNews (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Re: Currys passing leaves a lot to bes desired this is*



> Originally posted by <b>The Krakken</b>!
> 
> 
> I'll concede that. I still think that as a team, we could have gotten MUCH better shots in this game, if we had looked for them. Some people on our team need a reality check.


Did you watch the game?


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>LuCane</b>!
> Nevermind that he is 20 years old and just posted a 28/15 game, what is truly important is that we should now focus on his inability to pass out of a double team.
> 
> Whatever it is, I hope he doesnt learn a way to pass out of the double team, because then "we" are going to find yet another glaring imperfection to his clearly pathetic game...
> ...



it is this attitude that leads to complacency. We know he can have these type of games. Question is can he complete the package and become a passer, rebounder, and defender. It is a good thing Curry isnt as complacent as some of our posters, who cares what type of stats he put up we lost!! this is the attitude I preach to my players, nothing matters if we lose!! Then I tell them the things they need to do so they can put up good stats and still WIN! Afterall we do want to win.


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO (Jun 11, 2002)

when jay outplays jamal then we can overanylize jamal's game, for now he's the starting point guard and no verbal trashing of his game will change that. so can we all lay off him?

btw.. that solo-alley-oop dunk was UNBELIEVABLE!!!    how many other point guards can do that? zero.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Currys passing leaves a lot to bes desired this is*



> Originally posted by <b>BullsNews</b>!
> 
> 
> Did you watch the game?


Yes. Until about 8 minutes left in the fourth. When I watch all the way to the conclusion and we lose, it literally messes up the rest of my week until we play again. I even vowed after the sacremento loss not to watch another bulls game until next season. I can't help myself. But when I get that sinking feeling that we are gonna lose, I turn to something else and "watch" the rest on ESPN. Sometimes even that is too much. I know I sound pathetic, but that is the truth. Sometimes the losses sting too much.


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO (Jun 11, 2002)

the reason jamal has been shooting so much is because he thinks of himself as the next breakout star point guard ala giilbert arenas, he's pretty much proving it right now, he just needs to improve that shot selection.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> it is this attitude that leads to complacency. We know he can have these type of games question is can he complete the package and become a passer, rebounder, and defender. It is a goof thing Curry isnt as complacent as some of out posters, who cares what type of stats he put up we lost, this is the attitude I preach to my players, then I tell them the things they need to do so they can put up good stats and still WIN! Afterall we do want to win.


I agree.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

You can't really blame Eddy for not being able to pass out of double teams.

During the 2nd and 3rd quarters, the Bulls were not moving on offense. When Eddy was being double teamed nobody was moving to get open. It seemed like the Bulls fell into a lull, and just didn't want to move.


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*another late bulls collapse*

what a shocker


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Truth</b>!
> You can't really blame Eddy for not being able to pass out of double teams.
> 
> During the 2nd and 3rd quarters, the Bulls were not moving on offense. When Eddy was being double teamed nobody was moving to get open. It seemed like the Bulls fell into a lull, and just didn't want to move.


I started to bring that up. But what would be the point? People see what they want to.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

*Another LAME POST*



> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> what a shocker


What a shocker


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

*Re: another late bulls collapse*



> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> what a shocker



seriously, why don't you leave? 

Go to the Lakers board, or the Kings board, or the Spurs board, or the Mavs board. Which team is it that you like this week?


----------



## Xantos (Jan 8, 2003)

Alot could have been done to win this game...Alot of good points. Hey the kids are YOUNG! They still have a little ways to go (not far). You gotta like the play of Eddy, Jamal, and Tyson overall in the second half of the season. Lets just pray they contiue to improve, stay healthy, and roll into next seaons primed for the playoffs! 

Mark my words, DARE I say, before it's all said and done, and the kid stays healthy, I think Eddy will be Shaq like, if not better. Just my opinion. 

As for Jalen...For a vet, it would look like he would have saw Jamal in the cornner when he was DOUBLE TEAMED at the end of the game. Time and Time agian he's being selfish down the stretch! As a vet he should know better! I mean is it a CRIME to throw out the winning assist for the game?????? My god! I really think it's gonna get to the point to were Jalen will not be the man on this team...If you look at the 2nd half of the year compared to the begining, You see Curry, Crawford, alot more leading his team in scoring.

I was pissed tonight, but still can't help to be excited about what we Bulls fans have in Chicago. This team will be the team to beat sooner than alot predict...just watch.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Xantos</b>!
> If you look at the 2nd half of the year compared to the begining, You see Curry, Crawford, alot more leading his team in scoring.
> 
> I was pissed tonight, but still can't help to be excited about what we Bulls fans have in Chicago. This team will be the team to beat sooner than alot predict...just watch.



That is a logical conclusion, though it may not have as much to do with shot selection as one would believe. Curry is more effiecient, and since his "breakout" crawford has actually been shooting MORE than Jalen.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Krakken</b>!
> 
> 
> Which one is it. Cause I am sure you didn't mean it, but that looks like a contradiction.



 As I said before its about finding balance. Both Curry and Crawford still have a long way to go they are both young but you cant deny the talent either one has . 

I dont like crawford taking 25-26 shots but as young players will do once they get going it becomes a learning experience figuring out how to play when you have it going.Curry was dominate offensively but was winded Crawford was off from the 3pt range but did what everyone has been begging for and attacked the rim with reckless abandon tonight.

Curry,rose,crawford,marshall thats all we had on offense tonight we rode Curry but hes not good enough yet to carry us to victory although he is getting close .We need at least 2 other players to have big gmaes for us and some bench contributions that we havent been getting .


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TRUTHHURTS</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> As I said before its about finding balance. Both Curry and Crawford still have a long way to go they are both young but you cant deny the talent either one has .


I am still a bulls fan you know. I wouldn't even want to do that. Unlike other posters here, who question the talent of young players they don't like (pcjb--whatever his name is comes to mind, but he certainly isn't alone), I think all of them are VERY VERY talented. I know I've been harder on Jamal than most, but somebody has to be, as so many here have become content to just give him a free pass, as long as he has 18-20+ pts and 4-10+ assists....no matter how inefficiently he got them.


----------



## LuCane (Dec 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> it is this attitude that leads to complacency. We know he can have these type of games. Question is can he complete the package and become a passer, rebounder, and defender. It is a good thing Curry isnt as complacent as some of our posters, who cares what type of stats he put up we lost!! this is the attitude I preach to my players, nothing matters if we lose!! Then I tell them the things they need to do so they can put up good stats and still WIN! Afterall we do want to win.


Wow man. You need to maybe take yourself a but less seriously. I watch every single Bulls game, and try to be one of the more objective posters on the board, equally criticizing and praising our players without Bias....

This is not an attitude of complacency. My post was an attitude of SARCASM to your obvious over-critical nature. Your players must really love it when they have a good game (im not mentioning stats, but I did previously because it showed Eddy played Well, and yes I saw the game) and their coach decides not to focus on the positive, but rather harp on them for what they did not do, and what they can improve on.

We want to win? Damn, because after 5 years of this I thought the point was to get that rght side of the W/L column as high as possible...

Look man, I want to win as much as the next guy, but you simply cant expect Curry to become an instant Passer/Scorer/Rebounder/Leader/Blocker etc etc... Have some patience... Before we were harping on him for his lack of aggressiveness, now your harping on him for something else... I love a critical coach, but veing overly critical can kill a YOUNG PLAYERS confidence... 

You say it is a good thing Curry isnt as complacent as some of the posters here... I say Its a good thing Curry and our Coaching staff arent half as critical as you have demonstrated.

You have to understand that it is just as important to keep Curry's confidence as high as possible, WHILE making work hard at everything else and keeping his intensity up.

Cheers.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>LuCane</b>!
> 
> 
> Wow man. You need to maybe take yourself a but less seriously. I watch every single Bulls game, and try to be one of the more objective posters on the board, equally criticizing and praising our players without Bias....
> ...


You, likewise, make a good point.


----------



## Crawscrew (Jul 15, 2002)

just to point out... 

Crawford 43 min...0 TO's


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

I will HAPPILY admit that I was more impressed with that than all of his other stats combined.


----------



## Bullsmaniac (Jun 17, 2002)

Jalen Rose is PATHETIC! He is playing SELFISH BBALL for 6 or so games now. He has lost alot of these games by not realizing his shots are off and he should pass it to who's HOT. Eddy and JC were. BUT NO...he wanted to pad his stats. Eddy could've gotten more than 30 points tonight. He also could've gotten them if he shot well from the FT line..oh my he has officially become "Baby Shaq"!!!


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

What I think about this game,

I like what I saw in Eddy at least for now. He's scoring at will and showed us some aggressiveness. However, despite his 14 rebounds he still has to learn how to box out and positioning himself. Chandler's abscent help Curry get that 14 rebounds. Did you see Jerome James rebounded his own miss shots three times in a row in a single possesion over Eddy? Eddy looked loss...and sometimes Eddy held the ball too long looking clueless, he cost us our shot clock. Other than that.. there's no doubt that Eddy's emerging into a big time superstar. He's already creating problems for the opponents despite his lack of experience and knowledge of the game. He should definitely work hard this summer, he's the next great center waiting to happen. 

Jamal, I disagree with some of you guys saying that he's going to be Rose clone. I was excited with his game tonight. I'd rather have the ball in his hand than Rose. He's already a better shooter than Rose IMO. He just have to think about his shot selection. What I like the most is he's taking it inside. He's so fast with the dribble, and not affraid of going inside. But, yeah 27 shots is way too much. But, I'm glad that it's Jamal who's taking all those shots and not Rose. Oh and Eddy can't take that that many shots even Jamal fed him the ball tonight. Didn't you see how the Sonics are double-teaming or triple-teaming Curry? 

Jalen Rose was good enough until he tried to take over the game. I think he's more effective when he doesn't try to do too much. And his defense is just BAD... BAD.. BAD... Ray Allen killed him tonite for sure. how many times did Ray pulled up three and jump shots in Jalen's face? Ray also took Jalen to the hole a few times. 

The Bulls, serious defensive problem !!! and very inexperience in how to maintain a lead and controlling the tempo of the game. I expect the Bulls to keep having this same problem until the end of the season. 

Of, I forgot... Eddie Robinson... he has to go !! he sucks...


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Oh.. yes.. yes.. I forgot one thing...

We can't win if we can't hit free throws... Our free throw shooting reallly hurt us tonight.


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RSP83</b>!
> What I think about this game,
> 
> I like what I saw in Eddy at least for now. He's scoring at will and showed us some aggressiveness. However, despite his 14 rebounds he still has to learn how to box out and positioning himself. Chandler's abscent help Curry get that 14 rebounds. Did you see Jerome James rebounded his own miss shots three times in a row in a single possesion over Eddy? Eddy looked loss...and sometimes Eddy held the ball too long looking clueless, he cost us our shot clock. Other than that.. there's no doubt that Eddy's emerging into a big time superstar. He's already creating problems for the opponents despite his lack of experience and knowledge of the game. He should definitely work hard this summer, he's the next great center waiting to happen.
> ...



i agree with everything you said.

the BIG difference between jalen and jamal is that Jalen really cant break his man off the dribble, the majority of his point come off isolation post-ups, slow and deliberate which freezes the offense and leaves everyone standing. 

jamal on the other hand has the ability to break his man and get to the hole, anytime you take it to the rack is a good shot, no ifs and or buts.. jamal was taking it to the hole all night. the majority of jalen's shots are just plain bad jumpers, big difference.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Jamal needs to stop his act now! I'm not going to say anymore.


----------



## Ceochase (Jun 24, 2002)

Hatred must be your favorite color.....


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ceochase</b>!
> Hatred must be your favorite color.....


Why am I a hater for wanting a PG who distributes the ball and doesn't take so many shots?


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Yes, *Jamal* took too many shots. This, however, has not been a season long pattern, and may adjust itself. Until then, it's hard to get bent out of shape about a two or three game pattern. Jalen, OTH, has been doing this garbage all season. It's not time to kill Jamal over this. 18 dimes in the last two games is a nice compliment to his "shot-jacking". As long as the dimes stay up, so will my confidence in Jamal.

*Eddy* is beginning to resemble a more effective Marcus Fizer. A big man like him should start looking for assists by kicking out of those doubles in the post. Am I down on him? Hell no! If I were coach, though, I'd start working on passing out of the double-team.

*Rose* is rapidly becoming my least favorite player -- EVER.

Props to *Marshall* for filling in for an ailing Tyson and doing a good job. His versatility and team attitude help to make up for his aversion to defense. I think Marshall is a glue player that we should keep unless he becomes a deal-breaker for a stud SF.

If either *Trenton* or *Eddie* could play as well as my three-year-old niece, all the Jamal hating would go away, because we would have won this game.

Anyone not mentioned in this post didn't deserve to be mentioned, as they were complete non-factors in last night's game. We're paying some guys a hell of a lot of money to have absolutely no effect on the game. Only positive for them is that at least they didn't join *Jalen, Eddie,* and *Trenton* in the "I blew the game" category.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Crawscrew</b>!
> just to point out...
> 
> Crawford 43 min...0 TO's


Yeah, I did love that! I just want to see him pass more... I'd settle for 12 assists over 25 shots.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

First off people need to throw away all biases if any real conclusions are to be drawn. First, Jamal Crawford TOOK 27 SHOTS. I don't care who's future you think you might be. He is the freaking point guard. People are right though it isn't a season long pattern. Second, got people just hate Jalen Rose. I don't understand it. I mean Rose puts up decent rebound/assist/points numbers every game. He shoots on average about 17 times a game. You know how many shots Iverson takes...McGrady takes...and Rose makes about the same percentage. I would like our Jalen haters to come up with a logical deal where we would become a better team without Jalen Rose. Lastly, get off Curry's back. People here want him to be a better post passer. HE PUT UP 28 and 15. I understand we don't want him to be complacent but people lets get serious he is 20 yrs old and since the all star break has put up monster numbers. Our problem is 27 shots by Crawford and lack of scoring from people not in our big 4(Curry/Crawford/Rose/Marshall). I'm for the acquistion of a Bruce Bowen/Michael Curry/Shane Battier type that will put up 8 pts a game and play good defense and having Marshall and either Jarvis Hayes or Dwayne Wade be scorers off the bench.


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*If the bulls dont want crawford*

wed be happy to give u fish for him.. hell wed even throw in samaki


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: If the bulls dont want crawford*



> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> wed be happy to give u fish for him.. hell wed even throw in samaki


And we'll give you Dalibor for Kobe...


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RSP83</b>!
> 
> Jalen Rose was good enough until he tried to take over the game. I think he's more effective when he doesn't try to do too much. And his defense is just BAD... BAD.. BAD... Ray Allen killed him tonite for sure. how many times did Ray pulled up three and jump shots in Jalen's face? Ray also took Jalen to the hole a few times.
> 
> ...


Ray Allen was 9-23. If Rose was 9-23 he'd be garbage. But Ray Allen shooting 9-23 (2-7 from 3) is "lighting someone up."



:no:


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> 
> Ray Allen was 9-23. If Rose was 9-23 he'd be garbage. But Ray Allen shooting 9-23 (2-7 from 3) is "lighting someone up."
> 
> :no:


Yeah but Ray is the better actor.


----------



## 2cool4skool (Mar 30, 2003)

*"Second, got people just hate Jalen Rose. I don't understand it. I mean Rose puts up decent rebound/assist/points numbers every game."*

I'm getting a little sick of all the Rose haters here, as well. For a long time (2 years) he was the only option on this team. Slowly, but surely, he's handing the reigns over to Curry. :yes:


----------



## TheLastTruePG (Mar 25, 2003)

if jamal had 12 assist.. we wouldnt' need to go to overtime.. that would've meant that jalen would've hit his shots.. and everyone else would've been saying how great jamal played.. whatever.. he took 27 shots cuz he had too.. shot clock winding down.. a couple attempts at buzzer beaters.. jalen couldn't get the job done tonight.. You want to look at stats well here's one to look at the bulls bench was outscred 30/10.. Jwill and the gang couldn't get the job done.. With a healthy tyson and marhsall coming off the bench we'd win that game easily...


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheLastTruePG</b>!
> if jamal had 12 assist.. we wouldnt' need to go to overtime.. that would've meant that jalen would've hit his shots.. and everyone else would've been saying how great jamal played.. whatever.. he took 27 shots cuz he had too.. shot clock winding down.. a couple attempts at buzzer beaters.. jalen couldn't get the job done tonight.. You want to look at stats well here's one to look at the bulls bench was outscred 30/10.. Jwill and the gang couldn't get the job done.. With a healthy tyson and marhsall coming off the bench we'd win that game easily...



their BENCH outscored our bench by that much? OUCH!! hey.. lets all blame Jay now!!


----------



## TheLastTruePG (Mar 25, 2003)

that's who we need to be blaming.. he's a whiner.. he was the most nba ready whiner in the draft.. jamal & eddy responded to their demotion and stepped up their level of play.. jamal did what he could to keep the bulls in the game.. our bench blew a 13 point lead no one mentioned that.. but we can bash jamal for taking 27 shots..


----------



## LuCane (Dec 9, 2002)

Just as your doing the bashing now right?

LOL

Good stuff


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>LuCane</b>!
> Just as your doing the bashing now right?
> 
> LOL
> ...


i wasnt bashing jay, just pointing out an obvious doublestandard


----------



## LuCane (Dec 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JOHNNY_BRAVisimO</b>!
> 
> 
> i wasnt bashing jay, just pointing out an obvious doublestandard


It wasnt an attack on you man, It just made me laugh...

... there are countless double standards and contradictions built into this team and us, the "fans."


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheLastTruePG</b>!
> that's who we need to be blaming.. he's a whiner.. he was the most nba ready whiner in the draft.. jamal & eddy responded to their demotion and stepped up their level of play.. jamal did what he could to keep the bulls in the game.. our bench blew a 13 point lead no one mentioned that.. but we can bash jamal for taking 27 shots..


You ARE KIDDING RIGHT? The fact is that Neither PG has thrived in a backup role, and Jamal had many MANY nights this year that have resmbled the 3 pts, 2 rebound in 8 minutes performance of Jay last night. He played 8 minutes total, and without Eddy to dump the ball into, and you wanna blame him and only him?? Get a life.


----------



## TheLastTruePG (Mar 25, 2003)

i'm blaming him as part of the reason why we lost.. He hasn't responded to riding the pine.. NOTICE I SAID THE BENCH BLEW A 13 point lead.. WHERE DOES IT SAY JWHINER BLEW THE 13 PT LEAD?! He played 8 mins. cuz he contributed to the bench blowing a lead..


----------

